# A satin tyre dressing



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

As the title suggests, I'm after a 'satin-y' tyre shine. I dont like really shiny tyres, more so a dark, new look as well as decent durability. All i seem to hear about is 'megs endurance' but is it very high gloss? And does it last long? I seen Orchard Autocare's glitz but I don't know if I can justify £10 on 500ml.
Can anyone 'shine' a bit of light on this for me? 
Thanks, Rían


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=62

No sure if its this one,but they do a few so give them a call to find out about the one that is less glossy,there excellent o get in the phone and too the point


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

I find 3m tyre restorer to be the best I've used 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-tyre-restorer.html


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=62
> 
> No sure if its this one,but they do a few so give them a call to find out about the one that is less glossy,there excellent o get in the phone and too the point


Good man, that seems pretty good value. I'll have a poke round the website and see, if need be i'll ring them. Postage should be expensive to N.I


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

mcla13 said:


> I find 3m tyre restorer to be the best I've used
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/3m-tyre-restorer.html


Good lad, I quite like the look of this one. Is that with one coat yeah?


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Rían P said:


> Good lad, I quite like the look of this one. Is that with one coat yeah?


Yeah just the one coat mate


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Good man, that seems pretty good value. I'll have a poke round the website and see, if need be i'll ring them. Postage should be expensive to N.I


No probs fella,there gear is so worth the cash and there very nice to deal with,easy going all round and try a few things to make the postage worth it,i doubt you'll unhappy


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

+1 for the 3M but durability isnt great, if you want to spend a bit more thenZanio Z16 is the one to go for, gives a natural look with good durability imo.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> No probs fella,there gear is so worth the cash and there very nice to deal with,easy going all round and try a few things to make the postage worth it,i doubt you'll unhappy


Fair enough, it makes it more pleasant if the seller is easy to deal with. Have you any suggestions of what to buy?


----------



## lyodbraun (Mar 22, 2014)

I been using soft99 tyre wax, it works pretty decent leaves tyres a nice black color, after being buffed a little after the wax has dried..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Fair enough, it makes it more pleasant if the seller is easy to deal with. Have you any suggestions of what to buy?


http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=69

http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=380

Stay away from there air fresh,rubbish 

http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=355

Bottles are cheap too :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Zaino so far is leaving a nice finish.Durability i cant comment as i aint scrubbed the tyres yet so will see what durability is like.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=69
> 
> http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=380
> 
> ...


Good man  thanks for all your help! Have your tried their tar remover? Think the debit card could get a qwer rattle here lol


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

mr.t said:


> Zaino so far is leaving a nice finish.Durability i cant comment as i aint scrubbed the tyres yet so will see what durability is like.


Heard the name but never read much about them. Is it expensive? lol


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

lyodbraun said:


> I been using soft99 tyre wax, it works pretty decent leaves tyres a nice black color, after being buffed a little after the wax has dried..


Is it like a wax then? I kind of would like a gel. Seems like less hassle lol


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rían P said:


> Heard the name but never read much about them. Is it expensive? lol


Its more expensive than most to buy but you dont need to use much so it probably works out cheaper.
A bottle of Z16 will last you ages.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm yet to find anything better than Gtechniq T1 for looks and durability. It's also more forgiving than Megs endurance if your prep isn't perfect.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

woodym3 said:


> Its more expensive than most to buy but you dont need to use much so it probably works out cheaper.
> A bottle of Z16 will last you ages.


Ah i see, kind of evens itself out


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Geordieexile said:


> I'm yet to find anything better than Gtechniq T1 for looks and durability. It's also more forgiving than Megs endurance if your prep isn't perfect.


I don't know about Gtechniq for some reason. It just seems like a lot of hype. Never used it so shouldn't judge but something just puts me off it


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Rían P said:


> I don't know about Gtechniq for some reason. It just seems like a lot of hype. Never used it so shouldn't judge but something just puts me off it


There's a lot of hype with many brands tbh mate. I try stuff and if it works I'll use it, if it doesn't then it stays on the shelf. I haven't opened stuff I previously loved since discovering it. The great thing now is that we have lots of choice from many manufacturers. The new gyeon tyre dressing is getting good reviews from pro users too. I've seen the results but not yet used it myself.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=304607&page=2

That's the other stuff.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

More hype for T1 I'm afraid gives either satin or gloss look from same bottle with different application and outlasts the rest


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Geordieexile said:


> There's a lot of hype with many brands tbh mate. I try stuff and if it works I'll use it, if it doesn't then it stays on the shelf. I haven't opened stuff I previously loved since discovering it. The great thing now is that we have lots of choice from many manufacturers. The new gyeon tyre dressing is getting good reviews from pro users too. I've seen the results but not yet used it myself.


Yeah i suppose that's true. Hype annoys me! I tend to be quite resourceful with detailing. I like using what i have for example today i was washing my mum's car and needed a second bucket. Long story short i couldn't find one so used a plant trough instead! Worked brilliantly lol It's funny too the way that you can just go off things. Choice is good but it's knowing what to but! I must look into this gyeon stuff, but i get the same vibe off it as i do Gtechniq


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> More hype for T1 I'm afraid gives either satin or gloss look from same bottle with different application and outlasts the rest


Most products seem to have a 'apply more for shine' thing


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Think it's actually leave to dry naturally for gloss or buff before its dry for satin look. With T1 less is best


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Rían P said:


> Good man  thanks for all your help! Have your tried their tar remover? Think the debit card could get a qwer rattle here lol


No probs,happy to save you cash and have a local proper chemical company get the sale,have not tried it,have still got tardis from AS left,so i'll try it after that for sure


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm firmly on board with carpro perl at the minute.
I'd recommend that:thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've tried Gyeon, T1 and loads of others. Durability is non existent in the wet.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> No probs,happy to save you cash and have a local proper chemical company get the sale,have not tried it,have still got tardis from AS left,so i'll try it after that for sure


Well that's true. Listen thanks again and sure take it easy!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Kash-Jnr said:


> I've tried Gyeon, T1 and loads of others. Durability is non existent in the wet.


U didn't apply right T1 lasts 3 to 4 weeks sun rain hail or snow


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

bigmac3161 said:


> U didn't apply right T1 lasts 3 to 4 weeks sun rain hail or snow


Enlighten me? It's hardly rocket science lol


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well u said it doesn't last in the wet so u mustn't have properly cleaned or made sure there bone dry before applying simples


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

When we picked up our mini the tyres looked really good, were not shiny at all, looked black and it seemed to last a while however I have no idea what they used. There is some rubber restorer type stuff in the polish kit they gave us but not sure if that's what on them the dealer.


----------



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

I use T1 as I don't like really shiny rubber.
It get 2 - 3 weeks out of it depending on road conditions and you can taylor the look with how much / how many coats you apply.


----------

